# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ورودی های 94 دانشگاه گیلان

## Keiv4n

خب ابراز وجود کنید ببینم  :Yahoo (4): 
بنده مهندسی برق - دانشگاه گیلان - رشت - روزانه

----------


## farshad7

بنده ساکن گیلان :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

سوالی داشتید از شهرمون در خدمتم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## kaspar

> بنده ساکن گیلان
> 
> سوالی داشتید از شهرمون در خدمتم



می دونم اینجا جاش نیست ولی ممنون میشم جواب بدید 

من توی اولویت بندی ها اشتباه کردم , راهی هست که بشه او نو درست کرد؟
 مثلا من پیام نور رودسر قبول شدم(به خاطر اشتباهم), اما من میخوام پیام نور رشت قبول شم(شرایطو دارم)
راهی هست؟

----------


## farshad7

> می دونم اینجا جاش نیست ولی ممنون میشم جواب بدید 
> 
> من توی اولویت بندی ها اشتباه کردم , راهی هست که بشه او نو درست کرد؟
>  مثلا من پیام نور رودسر قبول شدم(به خاطر اشتباهم), اما من میخوام پیام نور رشت قبول شم(شرایطو دارم)
> راهی هست؟


خواهش میکنم

این مال خود سنجشه

- *با توجه به كنترل‌هاي متعدد و بررسي‌هاي انجام شده از صحت نتايج اعلام شده اطمينان حاصل شده است؛ مع‌الوصف، داوطلبان پس از دريافت كارنامه نتايج نهايي  آزمون از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان در صورتي كه در خصوص مندرجات  كارنامه مذكور سوالي داشته و يا در انتخاب رشته‌ خود مرتكب اشتباه شده  باشند، مي‌توانند حداكثر تا94/7/18 منحصراً از طريق سيستم  پاسخگويي اينترنتي در پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان اقدام نمايند. با  توجه به اينكه به موارد واصله به غير از روش اينترنتي ترتيب اثر داده  نخواهد شد، لذا از داوطلبان تقاضا مي‌شود از ارسال نامه پستي و مراجعه  حضوري اكيداً خودداري نمايند. بديهي است به كليه مواردي كه از طريق ديگري و  يا بعد از تاريخ 94/7/18 واصل شود، به هيچ وجه ترتيب اثر داده نخواهد شد.  لازم به تاكيد است كليه درخواستهاي مربوط به اشتباه در انتخاب رشته صرفاً براي پذيرش و معرفي در نيمسال دوم دانشگاهها و موسسات آموزش عالي بررسي خواهد شد.ضمناً داوطلبان گرامي مي‌توانند سؤالات خود را با شماره تلفن‌ 42163-021 نيز در ميان ‌بگذارند.*

----------


## alihoseini

> خب ابراز وجود کنید ببینم 
> بنده مهندسی برق - دانشگاه گیلان - رشت - روزانه


میشه درصداتونو + معدل نهاییتونو بگید؟؟؟؟

----------


## alikarimi

منم مدیریت بازرگانی رشت

----------


## Rick

زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی گیلان استان خودمون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shakiba.s96

علوم سیاسی روزانه رشت✋

----------

